# A couple of progress pics



## Jay 69 (Mar 4, 2006)

Hi guys here are some pics i would really like some honest feedback to see where i'm going wrong i know i need alot more thickness but i just cant seem to get it well its coming but slowly the 1st 2 are approx 6mths old and the rest are up to date.i'm sitting at 14stone now but being 6ft5inchs i think i look more like 10stone.The body part i'm really finding hard to grow is my chest i just cant seem to get it to grow. :beer1:

MEBEFOREGEAR+FOOD.bmp

mearmb4gear+food.bmp



mechest20082006.bmp

mybackarms161006.bmp


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

looking good pal,

I found that my chest was growing very slowly until i added decline bench to my routine, since then its been comming along nicely


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

noticeable improvements there mate!!


----------



## Jay 69 (Mar 4, 2006)

Snorbitz1uk said:


> looking good pal,
> 
> I found that my chest was growing very slowly until i added decline bench to my routine, since then its been comming along nicely


I have been doing decline 1 week and flat the other and my top half of my pecs have got slightly better.

D.B thanks for the compliment


----------



## Toregar (Apr 5, 2006)

Definitive differences there in your pics mate. My chest is the hardest bodypart for me to develop. I started DC training, and by sheer accident, I discovered my chest is composed of more slow-twitch fibers, rather than fast-twitch A or B.

*Slow-Twitch* fibers are your aerobic (Think prolonged activity) fibers. They're highly resistant to fatigue. Long distance runners and whatnot, have a lot of slow-twitch fibers in their physiques.

*Fast-Twitch A* fibers are anaerobic (Think more along the lines of explosive activities) fibers. These fibers are more susceptible to fatigue. They are for more prolonged anaerobic activities, such as sprinting.

*Fast-Twitch B* fibers are anaerobic fibers. These guys are the most susceptible to fatigue. They are used for very short anaerobic activities, like weightlifting. Your big powerlifters use a lot of these fibers.

So, since I found I was more slow-twitch, I upped my reps a bit from 6-10, to 8-16. My chest has never responded so well. The entire training style change, from DC, probably has something to do with it as well 

In the end, you want to exercise your bodyparts through all rep ranges. I still do 6 rep bench presses, to keep my strength up. I just do more of the higher rep work, because my chest better responds from it. Once I hit 16 reps with a given weight, I knock the weight up 5-10 lbs, and bang on it till I get to 16 reps. Repeat, over and over. It's all about progression, anyways 

Anyways, you have a good frame on ya mate. Fill out nice with the proper amount of muscle, fer sure.


----------



## Jay 69 (Mar 4, 2006)

Toregar topman thats just what i'm after so i'll drop the weight hit a rep range of 8-16 aiming to fail on 16 then up the weight slightly on so on.This is what i'm after i've only been going to the gym for 12mths, back then i was 11stone so it is coming i guess i just need more patiance thanks again j


----------



## pauluk27 (Oct 19, 2006)

good pics and good results, shame about the tats



BADBOYJTS said:


> Hi guys here are some pics i would really like some honest feedback to see where i'm going wrong i know i need alot more thickness but i just cant seem to get it well its coming but slowly the 1st 2 are approx 6mths old and the rest are up to date.i'm sitting at 14stone now but being 6ft5inchs i think i look more like 10stone.The body part i'm really finding hard to grow is my chest i just cant seem to get it to grow. :beer1:


----------



## Jay 69 (Mar 4, 2006)

pauluk27 said:


> good pics and good results, shame about the tats


Cheers? not into tats then?


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Toregar said:


> Definitive differences there in your pics mate. My chest is the hardest bodypart for me to develop. I started DC training, and by sheer accident, I discovered my chest is composed of more slow-twitch fibers, rather than fast-twitch A or B.
> 
> *Slow-Twitch* fibers are your aerobic (Think prolonged activity) fibers. They're highly resistant to fatigue. Long distance runners and whatnot, have a lot of slow-twitch fibers in their physiques.
> 
> ...


Good post mate and as DB says definate improvements in the pics.


----------



## timev (Jan 8, 2006)

Yeah definate improvement there m8 - tats aren't that bad 

What was your cycle ?


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

You're doing really well mate, keep pushing in those cals and training!


----------



## Jay 69 (Mar 4, 2006)

Timev cheers feller my cycle was 250mgsust and 100mg decca e3d for 10weeks week 10-13 prop 100mg eod wasnt going to use prop but decided i would to help make my gains more solid and to clear out the sust and deca.

luke thanks for your comments yer thats what i find the hardest is the diet i always slip away but yer my training is going from strengh to strengh good luck for the comp your looking good, getting nice and thick.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Thanks mate, Diet is key mate, get it nailed and you'll grow so much faster!


----------



## andye (Jan 30, 2006)

the above is so true. im growing more now my diet is sorted than i ever did with gear. so next year im gonna put the 2 together


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

TBH (You asked for it), I would say you were not ready for gear. I think your body still has / had plenty of room for natural improvement.

However, that said you do look nice and lean (Is this what you want?) and there has been an improvement.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

^^ Agreed mate, saying that I'm not in the best position to judge!


----------



## Jay 69 (Mar 4, 2006)

littleluke said:


> ^^ Agreed mate, saying that I'm not in the best position to judge!


You both are right i know my body still had lots of room for natural growing but i would imagine 80% of this forum who use gear probley could of held out using a bit longer and luke as for you!!!!!!! people in glass house's should throw stones i think your far to young i've got 3-4 yrs on you!!.But hey never mind everyones gots their opinions.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Keep doing what you're doing dude, for 12 months that is excellent work......Tats are ok also....just keep at it dude...


----------



## Jay 69 (Mar 4, 2006)

^^^^Thanks big man


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

^^ If you read what I said "I'm not in the position to judge" I wasn't having a go. I felt I was ready for gear. I hit 12 stone which was 3 stone natural gains and I couldn't get past it. My diet probably could have been improved but I was already spending sh!t loads on food. I got to where you are naturally mate so 3-4years means nothing.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

You're 6ft 5 and only 14 stone! I'm 5ft 8!!!! and 13stone 1lb!


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Awaits lairy relpy LOL


----------



## Jay 69 (Mar 4, 2006)

littleluke said:


> You're 6ft 5 and only 14 stone! I'm 5ft 8!!!! and 13stone 1lb!


Little boy little boy 1yr ago i had never even picked up a weight and was 11stone in 1 yr exactly i have put on 3 stone making me now 14 stone what are you trying to say by this that because your a midget your better? luke you've been at this alot longer can't see where your going with this if i was you i would get eating and training if you reckon ur going to compete (lol) your the 1st person on here to always jump on someone saying about you should do it natrual blah blah blah you need to sort out your attitude little boy (i hope i havent offended you sure you mummy will dry your eyes)


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

OH my god what a kn0b? I've been training just over a year aswell so that doesn't mean jack. I will be ready to compete come october time, my diet is probably a million times better than yours.. I think you're the one with the attitude especially for insulting my physique when I feel that it's a 100000000000000000 times better than yours and I'm 19! nuff said.


----------



## Jay 69 (Mar 4, 2006)

littleluke said:


> OH my god what a kn0b? I've been training just over a year aswell so that doesn't mean jack. I will be ready to compete come october time, my diet is probably a million times better than yours.. I think you're the one with the attitude especially for insulting my physique when I feel that it's a 100000000000000000 times better than yours and I'm 19! nuff said.


LOL did i hit a nerve then luke your intitled to your opinion as this is a forum but i'm intitled to mine i'm glad you feel your sooooo much better then me i bet that will make you sleep well to behonest i just find you really up yourself i cant stand people that think they are gods gift which you obviously do so good luck with it your goona need it.Now thats enough said!!:axe:

P.S you look like a finger puppet in your aviator LMAO


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

I don't I was just defending myself as you attack me by saying "I need to eat more" etc.. As for my comment, maybe it came across big headed, sorry.. But I'm not going to have some soon to be juice junky tell me I won't be ready to compete when I've had the likes of DB who I've met in person tell me I'm on track!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

LOL dont fukin bring me into this!!lol

i said you were on track to compete that dont mean u are ready to get on stage man right now man...

dont get complacent thinkin u are ready as u will take it too easy and not bring the best package that u could bring...

if i were u luke i'd keep my head down and not cause as much conflict on the board as they are lots of people that can help u on here and will aslong as u dont **** them off lol 



> P.S you look like a finger puppet in your aviator LMAO


PMSL i like that one


----------



## Jay 69 (Mar 4, 2006)

littleluke said:


> I don't I was just defending myself as you attack me by saying "I need to eat more" etc.. As for my comment, maybe it came across big headed, sorry.. But I'm not going to have some soon to be juice junky tell me I won't be ready to compete when I've had the likes of DB who I've met in person tell me I'm on track!


And i respect what DB says but luke you still think your gods gift and that your soooo much better then everyone else but hey time will tell next year is gonna be a good year for me and were compare (as you like to so much) at the end of the year and see where we both are At the end of the day you just motivate me lukey the manager of my gym is a pro bber that psarb knows very well so if i want top info i've got so roll on next year hey we can do a thread like daft joe but instead of weight loss it will be justin smashing luke in size hows that for you (kn0b)


----------



## Jay 69 (Mar 4, 2006)

And i think we should leave it at that luke well said DB


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

LOL! Fair doos! There's no oway I'm atall confident about competing next year I just say it as it motivates me! The more I believe the more I achieve, simple! I don't wana get anyones back up! And that's good about the advice you can get.. I'm not one for posting pictures in competition but we will just see where we both get. I'll be happy for you mate if you tonk up lol.. You just better make sure you do smash me in size because I'd be embarassed for a 19 yr old to beat me LOL


----------



## Jay 69 (Mar 4, 2006)

littleluke said:


> LOL! Fair doos! There's no oway I'm atall confident about competing next year I just say it as it motivates me! The more I believe the more I achieve, simple! I don't wana get anyones back up! And that's good about the advice you can get.. I'm not one for posting pictures in competition but we will just see where we both get. I'll be happy for you mate if you tonk up lol.. You just better make sure you do smash me in size because I'd be embarassed for a 19 yr old to beat me LOL


Fair play and dont worry luke i'm taller yer so it will take me alot longer to get stacked but once i do at 6ft 5inch i will look massive look at it this way your the hare i'm the tortose (sp) time will tell.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

LOL! Come on dude lets use this thread as motivation! *stuffs face with tuna as we speak" LOL


----------



## Jay 69 (Mar 4, 2006)

Sorry mate i just had to dry all the protein shake of my key board LOL


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

LMAO!


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

this thread should be a sticky, so when someone's feeling low, they can look at this and p*ss themselves laughing at you 2 girls bitching at each other.....lmao


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

And I knew it would be Baz's fault somewhere down the line....lol


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

LOL


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

robsta9 said:


> And I knew it would be Baz's fault somewhere down the line....lol


Yeah and he'd have got away with it too, if it wern't for them pesky kids LMAO


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

littleluke said:


> I'll be happy for you mate if you tonk up lol.. You just better make sure you do smash me in ........ because I'd be embarassed for a 19 yr old to beat me LOL


Smashings and beatings eh?

Maybe we can all stand round the mud pit and throw jelly at you two muscle sluts while you wrestle each other.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I was waiting for a pasty joke though lol!!


----------

